# How to root galaxy j5



## jphiri2011 (Nov 5, 2018)

I want to root my galaxy j5. 
Have tried kingo and kingroot but nothing is working.
Help.

Sent from my Phantom6-Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DEKWAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes i have try


----------

